# first 180, also need advice to improve



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I would think the best thing you can do is just try 180s on the ground with your snowboard on, or even when you just have some free time in your house try spinning.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

First, try bending your knees a little more, looks like you're standing too straight up. Will give you more pop off the jump too (imagine jumping just standing, if you stand fairly straight up, it will be difficult to jump, if you bend your knees, you can jump much higher)

Second, when you spin, turn your shoulders. It looks like its all in the legs, but the main issue is that you're upper body is facing downhill through the rotation. Get your back shoulder (will become front shoulder when finished) inline with the board before you land. It's easy to wash out, especially as a beginner, if your upper body isn't inline with your lower body. Rotate the shoulders and the legs will follow.

edit: post a new vid when you try that^, would like to see the difference and it will be good help for fellow riders if they are learning the same thing.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

hi guy.

First of all, your stance is quite narrow, this makes a 180 harder to do, but not impossible.
When attempting a 180, take "burtonx8"'s advice, pop of that jump and rotate your shoulders. One important issue is how much. The logical thing too do is to try to rotate a full 180 at once, but this could end badly when you progress to bigger jumps. When going up in the air, rotate 90 degrees with your upper body, then proceed to rotate your legs the last approx 90'. This will keep you from overrotating. I struggled with my 180 myself, but upon realising the 90/90 movement, it made it alot easier. 
Other than that its just practise practise! You're on you're way, thats awesome!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

also getting into jumps ITS ALL IN THE SETUP! 
honestly when i started learning 1s and 3s i didn't really care about my setup or jumping off an edge.
then i learned how to jump off my edge and setup carve everything just came cleaner and higher!


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool, I did the same thing but I didn't land the 180. Here is my video and I'm open to any advice that helps me land it!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf3vDLVxnjA


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha I was at the park today and it's my second time there.

The first day I learned to ride over the big rollers, straight air or grab on the 5 or 6 foot jumps, and 50-50 the butter box and other snowboard width boxes. 

Today I tried frontside boardslides on the box (I made it halfway and landed... once...) and 180s on the 5 or 6 foot jumps, as well as spinning to switch on flat.

I landed about 3 180's out of about 12 or 13 attempts.

One of the things you did sobemike that I did a lot too, was not spinning flat, but leaning back and spinning at an angle that makes it impossible to land. Other than that I can't comment much. but being able to ride switch will help you land as well of course. I'm just going to keep reading the posted advice on the countless 180 and 360 help threads haha.


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

bearju1ce said:


> Haha I was at the park today and it's my second time there.
> 
> The first day I learned to ride over the big rollers, straight air or grab on the 5 or 6 foot jumps, and 50-50 the butter box and other snowboard width boxes.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up. I noticed that too and i think if I start rotating after I am in the air it might cut down on that. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah it seems that getting on an edge is key, but rotation should happen in the air. I'm gonna get around to reading more before I go boarding again next saturday maybe.

One of my problems was that my friends told me to open my shoulders before the lip of the jump and I would end up not really spinning the whole way sometimes and instead just getting caught halfway which snowwolf talked about a few posts up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

got my attention as I am having troubles and am a beginner as well.
Bought wrist gaurds today, still sore from my attempts this past Saturday

-Slyder


----------

